# Question about lamb bones...



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So there is a Greek butcher next door to my accountant's office; after sorting out my taxes this morning, I went in there to see if I could pick up some trimmings/scraps for Mateo (the butcher is a very nice man; last time he gave me a few pounds of lamb breast for cheap.)

Anyway, since Easter is coming up, he couldn't part with lamb meat or organs, but did offer me two huge bags of these bones (maybe 15 pounds or so), for free. He said they were from the leg of the lamb; the bones are all the same and about 7" in length.

I'm a bit unsure about feeding them to Mateo--- because they are kind of small. Also, because they remind me of the beef rib I fed to him once--- he swallowed it whole. :shocked:

Would you feed them to a 112 pound Mastiff pup?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't quite tell how big they are, can you put something we know next to it as a comparison? If it were my dogs I'd say yes, but I watch them like a hawk when they chew on leg bones or bones in general...Let's see how big they really are..


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I can't quite tell how big they are, can you put something we know next to it as a comparison? If it were my dogs I'd say yes, but I watch them like a hawk when they chew on leg bones or bones in general...Let's see how big they really are..


Like I said, they are all about 7" in length. I can try to post another photo with a fork or knife next to it, if that would be helpful...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I would be leary. If I gave them to him, I would watch him like a hawk and not take my eyes off him. He's a pretty big boy to have 7 inch bones. I would think he may want to swallow them....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I just looked at a ruler and for his size I probably wouldn't give them to him............JMO


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's a better side by side comparison---


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Well, I just looked at a ruler and for his size I probably wouldn't give them to him............JMO


That was my thought. I guess I took the lot because, well... it was free.

Hmm. I wonder if I could just make a nice batch of lamb bone broth?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe!

Or you could always donate them to a shelter if they allow that where you live. I used to get huge boxes of deer/beef bones, keep a few for my dogs, pass some around to friends/family and drop loads off at the shelter for their pups.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I would not feed them to a dog that size with a history of swallowing.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You could freeze them together? 

other than that I would give them away or make some stock.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd give them to my dogs, but to mateo, it's like giving him a toothpick 

so no. send them to me.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

lol @ re

I agree with everyone else. A normal dog maybe, but a giant breed with a history of not chewing....... no way. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> lol @ re
> 
> I agree with everyone else. A normal dog maybe, but a giant breed with a history of not chewing....... no way. Just not worth the risk.


Okay... it's a no-go with these small bones. 

Normally, he does give most bones a good chomping before swallowing, but the rib situation freaked me out. Don't want to invite trouble...

Re: I would be happy to send you my nice lamb score. Shipping may be painful, though hwell:

But. Would you think they might be useful as a broth?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Okay... it's a no-go with these small bones.
> 
> Normally, he does give most bones a good chomping before swallowing, but the rib situation freaked me out. Don't want to invite trouble...
> 
> ...



Yes. Just roast them in the oven first to bring out the flavor


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Yes. Just roast them in the oven first to bring out the flavor


Perfect. How long to roast?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Okay... it's a no-go with these small bones.
> 
> Normally, he does give most bones a good chomping before swallowing, but the rib situation freaked me out. Don't want to invite trouble...
> 
> ...


Oh heck ya!!
They would make a great bone broth....throw them in a crock pot with some greens, water and some peper and let them cook for at least a day....yum yum!!!:biggrin:

(but I agree with everyone else....too small for Mateo:frown


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh heck ya!!
> They would make a great bone broth....throw them in a crock pot with some greens, water and some peper and let them cook for at least a day....yum yum!!!:biggrin:
> 
> (but I agree with everyone else....too small for Mateo:frown


Well, I have been thinking of getting a crock pot for awhile--- and it WOULD be the perfect way to make a long, slow cooking bone broth.

Do you have any recommendations for make or model? And a good price to pay?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Perfect. How long to roast?


Before it burns!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Okay... it's a no-go with these small bones.
> 
> Normally, he does give most bones a good chomping before swallowing, but the rib situation freaked me out. Don't want to invite trouble...
> 
> ...


roast those bones...first....then make broth. unless it's for mateo.

then, just throw them into water....and cook away for a few hours. on top of the stove in a big pot.

i don't have a crock pot either.

if they were for me, i'd be roasting the bones with some veggies and a head of garlic and then putting it into a pot....

but for the dogs, i just take the bones, put them in water and simmer for two to three hours.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I would personally feed them to my 100lb ambull as he crunches up the smallest of bones


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

went to the store today and what were they selling? yum. yum. lamb bones.

that means rich lamb stock.

there is practically no meat on these, so i wouldn't give them to my dogs....even though my dogs are medium small and small


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> went to the store today and what were they selling? yum. yum. lamb bones.
> 
> that means rich lamb stock.
> 
> there is practically no meat on these, so i wouldn't give them to my dogs....even though my dogs are medium small and small


You know, I really like this butcher-- they're in Astoria... a lot of Greek folk live there, hence a lot of good lamb to be had... 

Anyway, since I only visit my accountant once a year, I only poke my head in this butcher shop once a year. They are the most accommodating, open-hearted people... and the shop is as clean as a whistle. The owner couldn't give me enough free bones...

I will be roasting and brewing up some nice, fresh lamb stock this weekend. Thanks for the stock suggestions. Maybe I'll make a special batch for Mateo and freeze it for when he might need some.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i make chicken broth every week for my own use and to use with the dogs' food.....

especially when i want to drink my protein instead of eating it. 

'course, these lamb bones will be for stock, not broth. different way of cooking it.

but for mateo, a nice lamb broth is easy peasy and always good for something.


----------

